
Codechef considering to launch a certification for DS and algorithms - donbox
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSc60qaZSh4CRI3DZGz3eJWSHgTwxFB6J2CTRBrZE7Qe-wW0cg/viewform
======
donbox
Its a survey that I received from CodeChef.

